# Bolens 900 Locked Tranny



## Yazooman (Feb 11, 2010)

If anyone has been inside a 900 tranny let me know ASAP. My input shaft will only turn the wrong way with one finger but is locked solid if you try to turn it the proper way.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

No idea, but wanted to welcome ya here anyhow. Somebody will hopefully be by soon with some info for ya.


----------



## Yazooman (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. Maybe somebody can help/


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Did you ever figure out this problem? I had a similar issue before that was a result of a bad gear.


----------

